# Aftermarket control arms?



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

Has anyone seen any sort of aftermarket control arms for the 14 cruze diesel? I have replaced 2 rear bushings now and would like to either go to a tubular arm or upgrade to a poly bushing if available. Thanks!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't needed to in 154K miles. Did you replace your rear bushings due to need (worn out), or personal preference (wanted somethign different than stock)?


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

I would like something different than stock but yes both sides have worn out and I have had to replace them. Im only at 40k but they both had enough play to wear tires and have a pull.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Kraiger said:


> I would like something different than stock but yes both sides have worn out and I have had to replace them. Im only at 40k but they both had enough play to wear tires and have a pull.


Would they not be covered under warranty?

As well, the GM service parts may be of a different durometer than the ones installed at the factory.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have not seen any so far, its not a popular car to mod and road race as such no need for adjustable control arms or performance for that matter. if your good with math, measuring, and welding you could always make some and use heim joints like the ones on the 4x4 long arm kits


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

No not covered. Im in a battle right now with the local dealer over that. The car went in with complaints before 36000 with pulling issues. The tech said there was wear on one side of the car and the other side of the car had a bent rim. But he never looked into why the wear was happening. So at 36500 i did an oil change and other things and found worn bushings. Called at told them and they said its out of warranty no so there is nothing they can do even though it was in for the same complaint before 36000. O well, im ready to move on and upgrade if possible.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Kraiger said:


> No not covered. Im in a battle right now with the local dealer over that. The car went in with complaints before 36000 with pulling issues. The tech said there was wear on one side of the car and the other side of the car had a bent rim. But he never looked into why the wear was happening. So at 36500 i did an oil change and other things and found worn bushings. Called at told them and they said its out of warranty no so there is nothing they can do even though it was in for the same complaint before 36000. O well, im ready to move on and upgrade if possible.


Reach out to the nice GM customer service folks on this forum. Since you took it in before 36K and had it fully documented, they should be able to help. 

I guess some components unexpectedly wear like that. I only got 61K miles out of the wheel bearings. Now on my second set 93K miles so far and no further issues.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> No not covered. Im in a battle right now with the local dealer over that. The car went in with complaints before 36000 with pulling issues. The tech said there was wear on one side of the car and the other side of the car had a bent rim. But he never looked into why the wear was happening. So at 36500 i did an oil change and other things and found worn bushings. Called at told them and they said its out of warranty no so there is nothing they can do even though it was in for the same complaint before 36000. O well, im ready to move on and upgrade if possible.




Hello Kraiger, 

I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing this concern and understand how frustrating this must be since you brought this to your dealership?s attention before 36000 miles. I would be happy to reach out on your behalf as an extra layer of assistance. Please send a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and the name of the dealership that you are working with. Please include any questions or concerns you may have in your message. 
Looking forward to your message. 

Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

PM'ED!!!! Thanks


----------

